# دوره فى الواجهات الزجاجيه والكلادنج(acp) والقبب السماويه والابواب والشبابيك الالومنيوم



## elnahhas (22 أغسطس 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اقدم لكم دوره لشرح تصميم وتنفيذ اعمال الالومنيوم الاتيه:
​1- الواجهات الزجاجيه curtain wall & structural glazing
2-الكلادنج aluminum composite panel
3-القبب السماويه skylight
4- الابواب والشبابيك الالومنيوم

اسال الله ان يجعل هذه الدوره فى ميزان حسنات كل من يشارك بمعلومه ليفيد بها غيره
واتمنى التعاون من كل من لديه الخبره فى اعمال الالومنيوم لتعم الفائده على الجميع


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (22 أغسطس 2014)

نرجوا ان تكون شاملة بداية من التحليل والتصميم الي التفاصيل والمخططات مع ذكر المراجع وخلافة

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (22 أغسطس 2014)

*موضوع مهم...في المشروع الذي اعمل به حالياً,واجهنا مشاكل عديدة عند المباشرة بتركيب الواجهات الزجاجية(Curtain Wall) وفي واجهات السيراميك والاليكوبوند,خاصة البرج ارتفاعه فوق الارض 38 طابق.
بأنتظار الشروحات, وجزاك الله عنا كل خير.
تقبل تحياتي
*


----------



## elnahhas (22 أغسطس 2014)

*مقدمه سريعه*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله​مقدمه :

اولا الواجهات الزجاجيه :

تنقسم الواجهات الزجاجيه الى نوعان :

1- واجهات زجاجيه مثبته على هيكل من الالومنيوم ويسمى هذا النوع ب curtain wall & structural glazing

وهو يتكون من هيكل من الالومنيوم (mullion & transom) ووحدات من الزجاج مثبته على هذا الهيكل
وفى هذا النوع ينقل الزجاج حمله الذاتى وحمل الرياح الى هيكل الالومنيوم(mullion & transom) لذلك لابد من تصميم هيكل الالومنيوم واختيار القطاع المناسب لذلك ( سوف نشرح ذلك بالتفصيل ان شاء الله)
ومن اشهر الانظمه لهذا النوع :
1- schuco وهو نظام المانى 
2- alu k وهو نظام ايطالى
3- technal وهو نظام انجليزى
4- alupco SG50 سعودى
5- _Balexco_ البحرين
وغيرها الكثير والكثير من الشركات التى تتقارب كثيرا فى شكل القطاع وتختلف نوعا ما فى الاكسسوارات

2- واجهات زجاجيه بدون هيكل من الالومنيوم ويسمى هذا النوع ب frameless glass

وفيه تتكون الواجهه من وحدات من الزجاج يتم تجميعها معا بواسطه دعمات من الزجاج ايضا باستخدام اكسسوارات من الاستانلس ستيل
واشهر انواع الفريملس هو نظام ال spider system


واليكم بعض صور ال structural glazing :










واليكم بعض صور ال frameless :









وهذا رابط موقع سوف اقوم برفع الصور به بعد كل مشاركه
البوم صور ال frameless :
http://tinypic.com/a/37xi9/1

البوم صور ال structural glazing :
http://tinypic.com/a/37xhw/1


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (22 أغسطس 2014)

بداية موفقة م elnahhas ونرجوا من الاخوة المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع لأهميتة


----------



## محمد النواري (22 أغسطس 2014)

بالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## elnahhas (23 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

لقد ذكرت فى المشاركه السابقه بعض انواع ال structure glazing

ومن اشهر الانظمه لهذا النوع :
1- schuco وهو نظام المانى 
2- alu k وهو نظام ايطالى
3- technal وهو نظام انجليزى........اعتزر هذا النظام فرنسى وليس انجليزى
4- alupco SG50 سعودى
5- _Balexco_ البحرين


----------



## elnahhas (23 أغسطس 2014)

*المحاضره الاولى*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

المحاضره الاولى : نبذه مختصره عن النوع الاول من ال structure glazing وهو ال unitized system
ولن نخوض فى هذا النظام كثيرا..................... المحاضره بالمرفقات

المحاضره القادمه : سوف تكون شرح تفصيلى للنظام الاكثر انتشارا وهو ال stick system


----------



## max moment (23 أغسطس 2014)

بالنسبة للنوع الأول unitized ما هى اشتراطات تركيب وتثبيت Cast in channel فى الخرسانة أو كيفية ضبطها وتثبيتها بحيث لا تتحرك أثناء الصب ؟


----------



## elnahhas (26 أغسطس 2014)

max moment قال:


> بالنسبة للنوع الأول unitized ما هى اشتراطات تركيب وتثبيت Cast in channel فى الخرسانة أو كيفية ضبطها وتثبيتها بحيث لا تتحرك أثناء الصب ؟



السلام عليكم

بالنسبه للمواصفه الخاصه بال cast in channel تم ارفاق كتالوج يوضح طريقه التركيب وحسابات طول وقطر ال bolts لهذا النوع

واحب اوضح ايضا ان هناك طريقتان لتركيب ال cast in channel :
الطريقه الاولى :





الطريقه الثانيه :






وطبعا اختيار الطريقه يعتمد على نوع البلاطه الخرسانيه 
يعنى مثلا اذا كانت البلاطه post tension slab اكيد لابد من تثبيت ال cast in channel مثل الطريقه الثانيه اعلى البلاطه .....




الكتالوج 

https://www.mediafire.com/?xu022xgt3yt5ood


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (30 أغسطس 2014)

م elnahhas

في انتظار باقي المحاضرات :20:


----------



## محمد محمود فرحات (31 أغسطس 2014)

اليكم اخوتى المهندسين ملف خاص بالواجهات الزجاجية يشمل الاحمال الواقعة عليها و طرق تصميمها بالتفصيل 
نسالكم الدعاء 
اليكم الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/office/axCKWnirba/Wong_Wan_Sie_2007.html


----------



## elnahhas (2 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله


المحاضره الثانيه بالرابط التالى

https://www.mediafire.com/?jyp9s8fcn6sqwyf

وكتالوج شركه Schuco ( نظام المانى مستخدم فى جميع انحاء العالم)

https://www.mediafire.com/?72p5gju9au9s956


----------



## elnahhas (2 سبتمبر 2014)

محمد محمود فرحات قال:


> اليكم اخوتى المهندسين ملف خاص بالواجهات الزجاجية يشمل الاحمال الواقعة عليها و طرق تصميمها بالتفصيل
> نسالكم الدعاء
> اليكم الرابط
> http://www.4shared.com/office/axCKWnirba/Wong_Wan_Sie_2007.html



السلام عليكم 

شكرا م/ محمد 
على المشاركه والتعاون لتعم الفائده للجميع .................


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (2 سبتمبر 2014)

م elnahhas
جزاكم الله خيرا
في انتظار باقي المحاضرات :20:


----------



## انس عبدالله (2 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا
في انتظار باقي المحاضرات​


----------



## Resistance (2 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## م.طاهر (3 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## Resistance (4 سبتمبر 2014)

الواجهات الزجاجيه
http://www.4shared.com/office/vFZbdInwce/__5000.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/DAKv6EkKba/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/ESPvpCA5ba/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/v43tYdkYba/__2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/TaiI0NTYba/__online.html


----------



## elnahhas (5 سبتمبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> م elnahhas
> جزاكم الله خيرا
> في انتظار باقي المحاضرات :20:



شكرا م/ محمد 
واسف على التأخر فى رفع المحاضرات ولكن سوف نستمر باذن الله الى النهايه


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (6 سبتمبر 2014)

Thanks


----------



## max moment (9 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكووووور وجزاك الله كل خير 
متابعين معك ان شاء الله 
وفى انتظار البقية


----------



## Jamal (11 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير
شكرا


----------



## محمد محمود فرحات (11 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك و مجهود رائع


----------



## elnahhas (11 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

دوره الواجهات الزجاجيه 

المحاضره الثالثه

https://www.mediafire.com/?p9dfuxebbmoneqx


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (11 سبتمبر 2014)

*جزاك الله خير, درس قيم
*​


----------



## elnahhas (12 سبتمبر 2014)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> *جزاك الله خير, درس قيم
> *​




شكرا م/ متنى العزاوى


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (12 سبتمبر 2014)

*حقيقى مجهود طيب
ننتظر المزيد و المزيد
بارك الله فيك
و نفع بك
اليك بعض الملفات
http://www.4shared.com/office/txhFxjWkba/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/rQV2CdgSce/__2.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/K_lkH6ADba/__3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/y8fKbzrfba/__4.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/1XNoFb8mce/__5.html*​


----------



## elnahhas (12 سبتمبر 2014)

ahmedXPibrahim قال:


> *حقيقى مجهود طيب
> ننتظر المزيد و المزيد
> بارك الله فيك
> و نفع بك
> ...



شكرا جدا مهندس احمد 
على مشاركتك المفيده فعلا والفعاله جدا بدون نقاش 
انا سعيد بمشاركتك واتمنى الاستمرار بالمشاركات
لتقديم شئ جيد يفيد الجميع


----------



## sundark (13 سبتمبر 2014)

Resistance قال:


> الواجهات الزجاجيه
> http://www.4shared.com/office/vFZbdInwce/__5000.html
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/DAKv6EkKba/__online.html
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/ESPvpCA5ba/__1.html
> ...






الملفات المرفقة بهذه الروابط غير موجود !!


----------



## sundark (13 سبتمبر 2014)

شكراً علي المجهود الرائع و في انتظار المزيد


----------



## انس عبدالله (13 سبتمبر 2014)

شكررا على الجهود وجاري التحميل


----------



## محمد محمود فرحات (14 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك و فعلا مجهود رائع و قليلا ما تجد هذه المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## elnahhas (14 سبتمبر 2014)

محمد محمود فرحات قال:


> بارك الله فيك و فعلا مجهود رائع و قليلا ما تجد هذه المعلومات القيمة.



شكرا م/ محمد 
على مشاركتك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engabdo1oo (21 سبتمبر 2014)

*بارك الله فيكم ارجو المساعده ضرورى جدااااااااااااا*

انا اعمل منذ 2شهر فى مصنع صغير للالمنيوم بالسعودية لتصنيع شبابيك الالمنيوم والواجهات واريد المساعده منكم ضرورى جداااااااا فى عملية الحصر للشبابيك وتحديد القطاعات المستخدمة وعددها وعمل لرسومات التصنيع بارسال ملف اكسيل لمشروع قديم او ملفات اتوكاد او برنامج يساعدنى على تصميم الشباك الالمنيوم وطباعة المخططات التصنيع وعلى اعمال الحصر بالنسبة للقطاعات الالمنيوم لكل الشبابيك 

انا فعلا عاوز حد يساعدنى 21/9/2014


----------



## drdor88 (23 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة و التي تنم على تمكنك في هذا المجال 
جزاك الله خير وغفر لك و لوالديك


----------



## engabdo1oo (1 أكتوبر 2014)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## elnahhas (3 أكتوبر 2014)

engabdo1oo قال:


> انا اعمل منذ 2شهر فى مصنع صغير للالمنيوم بالسعودية لتصنيع شبابيك الالمنيوم والواجهات واريد المساعده منكم ضرورى جداااااااا فى عملية الحصر للشبابيك وتحديد القطاعات المستخدمة وعددها وعمل لرسومات التصنيع بارسال ملف اكسيل لمشروع قديم او ملفات اتوكاد او برنامج يساعدنى على تصميم الشباك الالمنيوم وطباعة المخططات التصنيع وعلى اعمال الحصر بالنسبة للقطاعات الالمنيوم لكل الشبابيك
> 
> انا فعلا عاوز حد يساعدنى 21/9/2014



السلام عليكم 
مهندس engabdo اسف للتاخر فى الرد 
ما هى نوعيه القطاعات التى تستخدمها فى مصنعك ( او اسم شركه السحب التى تورد لكم القطاعات )
وانا احاول اقدم لك المساعده اذا امكن


----------



## elnahhas (3 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 

المحاضره الرابعه فى دوره الواجهات الزجاجيه

https://www.mediafire.com/?zjl2l36y732o4ur


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (3 أكتوبر 2014)

*كل عام و انتم بخير*​


----------



## elnahhas (4 أكتوبر 2014)

ahmedXPibrahim قال:


> *كل عام و انتم بخير*​



كل سنه وانت طيب يا باشمهندس ahmedXPibrahim


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (4 أكتوبر 2014)

*جزاك الله خير...ننتظر مرحلة التصميم وكيفية حساب حمل الرياح, وطريقة اختيار المقاطع.
تقبل تحياتي
*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (4 أكتوبر 2014)

Alucobond Flat Stick Typical Details
http://www.4shared.com/office/Be6daoiuba/Alucobond_Flat_Stick_Typical_D.html


----------



## kdabbas (5 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
الموضوع رائع ناملالاستمرار


----------



## محمد 145 (5 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوع مهم و مفيد جدا

شكرا لكم


----------



## elnahhas (5 أكتوبر 2014)

ahmedXPibrahim قال:


> Alucobond Flat Stick Typical Details
> http://www.4shared.com/office/Be6daoiuba/Alucobond_Flat_Stick_Typical_D.html[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> شكرا مهندس احمد على المشاركه المفيده


----------



## ahmad rgab (9 أكتوبر 2014)

ممكن القباب وحسابها


----------



## وائل يونس (9 أكتوبر 2014)

جهد اكثر من رائع منذ فتره وانا ابحث عن المواضيع الخاصه بتصميم الواجهات الزجاجيه والتعريف بها جزاك الله كل خير 

بالنسبه للكارتن وول اود ان اوضح ان هناك ايضا كارتن وول محمول ب كيابل مسبقة الشد وانا ابحث عن مواضيع عن هذا النوع من الكارتن وول من ناحية طرق التصميم والتنفيذ والتاكد من الديفليكشن او الانحناء في الكيابل المسموح به خاصه انه لا يوجد مواصفات تحدد الادفليكشن المسموح وكذلك تصميم الواجهات الزجاجيه للزلازل كما انه من ضمن اعمال الالمنيوم ال سكاي لايت skylight 
وهناك انواع منها وكذلك طرق تصميم الموضوع شيق وجميل كما انني اود انا اعرف افضل برامج التصميم للامنيوم وانا احاول ان اصمم باستخدام الالاستاد


----------



## engabdo1oo (11 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على اهتمامك 
نوعية القطاعات فى الشبابيك السرايا زجاج مزدوج ومن شركة الاندلس http://www.andalusgroup.net/index.html


----------



## sapnas (11 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوع قيم بس ياريت تعطينا فكرة عن مواصفات الزجاج الذي يستخدم في المباني الشاهقة اكثر من مية دور


----------



## engabdo1oo (12 أكتوبر 2014)

elnahhas قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مهندس engabdo اسف للتاخر فى الرد
> ما هى نوعيه القطاعات التى تستخدمها فى مصنعك ( او اسم شركه السحب التى تورد لكم القطاعات )
> وانا احاول اقدم لك المساعده اذا امكن


شكر اا على اهتمامك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## the Quality (12 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا على هذا المجهود الرائع و الشيق


----------



## engabdo1oo (12 أكتوبر 2014)

elnahhas قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مهندس engabdo اسف للتاخر فى الرد
> ما هى نوعيه القطاعات التى تستخدمها فى مصنعك ( او اسم شركه السحب التى تورد لكم القطاعات )
> وانا احاول اقدم لك المساعده اذا امكن


شكر ااااا على اهتمامك وبارك الله فيك 
هذة صورة القطاعات المستخدمة فى تصنيع الشبابيك فى حالة وجود ملف اتوكاد شوب درونج يوضح تصنيع الشبابيك او برنامج لتفصيل الشبابيك او ملف اكسيل لاعمال الحصر للقطاعات المستخدمة فى كل شباك ارجو رفعها فى اقرب وقت


----------



## engabdo1oo (15 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## engabdo1oo (22 أكتوبر 2014)

الكل يشارك


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (23 أكتوبر 2014)

[MENTION=502119]elnahhas[/MENTION] جزاك الله خيرا مجهود رائع :20:ولا تحرمنا من كل جديد


----------



## احمدرضوان (23 أكتوبر 2014)

elnahhas مجهود اكثر من رائع يارب يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
ومنتظر المزيد منك


----------



## no_way (23 أكتوبر 2014)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله موضوع رائع ونرجو الاستمرار لاستكمال الفائده


----------



## engabdo1oo (26 أكتوبر 2014)

دعوة للجميع للمشاركة


----------



## engabdo1oo (29 أكتوبر 2014)

الكل يشارك


----------



## jijli (6 نوفمبر 2014)

الله يبارك فيكم تحياتي


----------



## jijli (6 نوفمبر 2014)

http://www.rescara.com/en/sistemler_giydirme_cephe.php هدا رابط لموقع شركة تركية مختصة في مجال الالومنيوم واواجهات الزجاجية


----------



## engabdo1oo (10 نوفمبر 2014)

ابحث عن البرامج التى من خلالها استطيع ان اقوم بتصميم قطاعات الشبابيك وعمل رسومات الشوب درونج لها


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (10 نوفمبر 2014)

*هناك عدد قليل من البرامج, منها Window Glass Design 2004 او برنامج SJ MEPLA, وهي جميعاً برامج ديمو ولا توجد منها نسخة مفتوحة(على حد علمي). لكن تصميم قطاعات الشبابيك وعمل الرسوم التنفيذية لها هو عمل معماري, والمقصود ان البرامج المذكورة تعطيك اكبر ابعاد ممكن تستعملها لنوع معين من الزجاج(من حيث السمك+ طريقة الاسناد+ الحمل المسلط)...اما الفريمات الحاملة لها فيجب تصميمها بالبرامج العادية مع تسليط الحمل المناسب .
تقبل تحياتي
*


----------



## adhmdemo (10 نوفمبر 2014)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ونرجو التثبيت


----------



## liza yousif (10 نوفمبر 2014)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> *هناك عدد قليل من البرامج, منها window glass design 2004 او برنامج sj mepla, وهي جميعاً برامج ديمو ولا توجد منها نسخة مفتوحة(على حد علمي). لكن تصميم قطاعات الشبابيك وعمل الرسوم التنفيذية لها هو عمل معماري, والمقصود ان البرامج المذكورة تعطيك اكبر ابعاد ممكن تستعملها لنوع معين من الزجاج(من حيث السمك+ طريقة الاسناد+ الحمل المسلط)...اما الفريمات الحاملة لها فيجب تصميمها بالبرامج العادية مع تسليط الحمل المناسب .
> تقبل تحياتي
> *


برنامج الـ revit يمكن من خلاله التصميم وكذلك تجد المقاطع المناسبة وكذلك يمكن تحويرها لتتلائم مع المخيلة التي ترغب بتشكيلها وكذك يمكن الدخول منه على الشركات التي تعرض نماذج جاهزة ومتنوعة المقاطع للتعامل معها ... ارجو الافادة مع تحياتي


----------



## mnmysara (16 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وننتظر المزيد من المحاضرات عن القباب


----------



## mohiea1 (16 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## engmgm3000 (16 نوفمبر 2014)

Thks


----------



## جمعه المهندس (16 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله لك ونفعك بعلمك


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (28 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وفي امثالك


----------



## elnahhas (28 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اولا اعتزر عن التأخر منذ اخر مشاركه لى واشكر كل المشاركين على التفاعل مع المحاضرات

رابط المحاضره الخامسه 
https://www.mediafire.com/?41yk6g3yn7ez0dt


----------



## elnahhas (28 نوفمبر 2014)

engabdo1oo قال:


> ابحث عن البرامج التى من خلالها استطيع ان اقوم بتصميم قطاعات الشبابيك وعمل رسومات الشوب درونج لها



السلام عليكم 
engabdo

يوجد برنامج مميز تقوم بادخال ابعاد ونوع الشباك او الباب ونوع القطاع المستخدم(يوجد قاعده بيانات خاصه بعدد كبير جدا من شركات السحب وانظمه الالومنيوم) ويمكنك التواصل مع الشركه المنتجه للبرنامج فى حاله استخدامك قطاعات خاصه وسوف يطلب منك الكاتالوجات ويقوم بعمل قاعده بيانات لها

ومن اهم مميزات البرنامج :
1- حصر الكميات لكل نوع قطاع على حدى 
2- تقديم عرض سعر موضح فيه شكل النموذج (شباك او باب) بالابعاد والمواصفات
3- تقديم Cutting List لقسم الانتاج ليقوم بقص الالومنيوم من خلالها ويحدد طول ونسبه الهالك
4- تقديم Glass Order بالمقاسات والزوايا والمساحات ليتم طلب الزجاج من خلاله
رابط الموقع الخاص بالبرنامج
http://www.raworkshop.com/


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااا
أخى الكريم
*​


----------



## eng atoof (29 نوفمبر 2014)

و الله موضوع خطير جزاك الله خيرا و نرجو المزيد


----------



## engabdo1oo (3 ديسمبر 2014)

برنامج الريفيت يوجد به القطاعات او طريقة ادخال قطاع جديد او رسمها على الريفيت ارجو الشرح او التوضيح


----------



## engabdo1oo (3 ديسمبر 2014)

برنامج الريفيت يوجد به القطاعات او طريقة ادخال قطاع شبابيك الالمنيوم او رسمها على الريفيت ارجو الشرح او التوضيح


----------



## engabdo1oo (3 ديسمبر 2014)

هذا البرنامج الذى ابحث عنه بس للاسف النسخة المجانية غير كامله ............. شكرااااااااااا على مجهودك elnahhas


----------



## engabdo1oo (3 ديسمبر 2014)

اريد اسرع برنامج يقوم برسم قطاعات الشبابيك الالمنيوم والتفاصيل الموجودة بها كما هو موضح بالصورة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## engabdo1oo (4 ديسمبر 2014)

لمن لدية نسخة كاملة من برنامج rawork shop رفعها على الموضوع او اى طريقة تقوم بتشغيل البرنامج النسخة الكاملة


----------



## ahmedt2222 (15 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع رائع جزيتم خيرا


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكر*

جزاك الله كل خير 
وبارك بك
موضوع مميز و مهم و نرجو المزيد من التوسع فيه


----------



## Mahmoud Shabaik (15 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع عظيم 
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mnmysara (4 يناير 2015)

ارجوك في انتظار المزيد القبب والباقي ارجو ان تكمل الموضوع للاهميه


----------



## mnmysara (19 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع جدا جميل ومميز ننتظر الباقي 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamada sobhy (22 مارس 2015)

بارك اللة فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## الليبي2008 (22 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا وفى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## HunteXHunter (7 أبريل 2015)

اكمل شرحك للموضوع رجاء .. كل الشكر و التقدير للمجهود المبذول من قبلكم ...


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (11 سبتمبر 2015)

*طلب مقاطع تنفيذية*

جزاك الله كل خير اخي 
لكن الرجاء توضيح اكثر حول ابعاد المقاطع و طريقة التركيب في حالة البلاطات post tension


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (11 سبتمبر 2015)

الموضوع روعه و هام جدا - جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (13 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا


----------



## elnahhas (16 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

شكرا لجميع المشاركين بالموضوع .... واعتزر كثيرا عن الغياب الطويل عن المنتدى ....
اليكم المحاضره السادسه : شرح انواع الزجاج والفرق بين كل نوع والاخر

ومرفق ايضا مواصفات الزجاج من شركه Gurdian

رابط المحاضره السادسه 
https://www.mediafire.com/?jkbbhod5gwgd21p

رابط مواصفات الزجاج
https://www.mediafire.com/?1fydk0dolpz7uzc


----------



## mossab khaled (30 أكتوبر 2016)

> شكرا لجميع المشاركين بالموضوع .... واعتزر كثيرا عن الغياب الطويل عن المنتدى ....
> اليكم المحاضره السادسه : شرح انواع الزجاج والفرق بين كل نوع والاخر
> 
> ومرفق ايضا مواصفات الزجاج من شركه Gurdian
> ...



*@**elnahhas
*
هل المحاضره السادسة هي الاخيره يابشمهندس ؟


----------



## alrabic (1 نوفمبر 2016)

شرح اكثر من رائع مدعوم بالصور شكرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (14 مارس 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedt2222 (14 مارس 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ENG M RAMADAN (18 مارس 2017)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم علما


----------



## walid kenawy (28 يونيو 2017)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء :28:​


----------



## العوامى 2011 (4 نوفمبر 2017)

مجهود مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق السهر (7 يناير 2018)

معلومات قيمه جدا واكثر من رائعه


----------



## محمد19775 (19 فبراير 2018)

*طلب عاجل ،بارك الله بكم*

السلام عليكم 
بخصوص الـ DEFLECTION في الكلادينج 
يوجد عندي بكتالوج الشركة أنه 
(deflection of any aluminium frame shall not exceed 1/150 of the clear span )
هل المقصود بال clear span هو تباعد اطارات هيكل الكلادينج اي لو كانت الشبكة الحاملة كل 2.5متر بالعرض و بالطول كل 1 متر 
يكون الحساب عندنا 
250 سم / 150 = 1.67 سم 
أم أنه يخص التباعد بين الاطارات الانشاءية؟


----------



## امين الزريقي (22 فبراير 2018)

محمد19775 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص الـ DEFLECTION في الكلادينج
> يوجد عندي بكتالوج الشركة أنه
> (deflection of any aluminium frame shall not exceed 1/150 of the clear span )
> ...




وعليكم السلام 

استبعد ان يكون ترخيم بهذا القدر مقبولا ولذلك اعتقد انه يشير الى المسافة بين الركائز الخارجية للنظام الحامل للواجهة الالونيوم.


----------



## رشا حسام (24 فبراير 2018)

مشكووور 
وفى انتظار البقية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 فبراير 2018)

محمد19775 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص الـ DEFLECTION في الكلادينج
> يوجد عندي بكتالوج الشركة أنه
> (deflection of any aluminium frame shall not exceed 1/150 of the clear span )
> ...


السلام عليكم 
الهبوط المسموح deflection يؤخذ على المجاز span الحامل لقطة الكلادينج أي 2.5م وليس التباعد بين الفريم.


----------



## امين الزريقي (24 فبراير 2018)

امين الزريقي قال:


> وعليكم السلام
> 
> استبعد ان يكون ترخيم بهذا القدر مقبولا ولذلك اعتقد انه يشير الى المسافة بين الركائز الخارجية للنظام الحامل للواجهة الالونيوم.






رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الهبوط المسموح deflection يؤخذ على المجاز span الحامل لقطة الكلادينج أي 2.5م وليس التباعد بين الفريم.




السلام عليكم 

الحقيقة اني استكثرت قيمة الترخيم الذي اورده الزميل 16.7 مم حيث اعتقدت انه يقصد الترخيم في اللوح الزجاجي glass panel .

ليكون الترخيم اقل يجب ان يكون المجاز (البسط) اقل او القيمة التي ينسب اليها (المقام) اكبر ولكن جاءت العبارة الاخيرة في مشاركتي خاطئة لأن الركائز الخارجية عادة تكون على مسافة اكبر من مجاز span الاطار الالومنيوم وبهذا سوف تعطي ترخيما اكبر وهذا عكس ما كنت اقصده. 

ولذلك الاجابة الصحيحة هي كما ورد في اجابة المهندس رزق فله الشكر والتحية.


----------



## رشا حسام (8 مارس 2018)

السلام عليكم 
نرجو استكمال باقى المحاضرات
بارك الله فى علمك


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (9 مارس 2018)

recommended max. lateral deflection for facade and non-structural 
element is 10mm for the system (ASCE 7-16, CC.2.2 Drift of Walls and Frames.)

the short term lateral deflection could be checked using D+0.5L+Wa (ASCE 7-16, eq. CC.2-3)


----------



## رشا حسام (18 أبريل 2018)

نرجو استكمال باقى الكورس


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (18 أبريل 2018)

جهد رائع!


----------



## محي الدين كمال (19 أبريل 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رشا حسام (28 أبريل 2018)

هل المحاضرة السادسة هى الاخيرة ؟
*@**elnahhas*


----------

